# 10MM ECS spacers and longer bolts up front, bolts backing out?



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

ok well i've had a set of 10mm ECS tuning hubcentric spacers with the extended lugbolts on my RC's for at least 2 months now. i had the front wheels off a month ago, and haven't had any problems. i tighten my centre caps on very tight to prevent any wheel tampering. this past weekend after having the car parked overnight, i thought my driver's wheel bearing was toast. i later realized the bolts were loose, backed out a certain degree. Im just wondering if anyone has any issues of bolts backing out, or should i be looking for some tamperer/thieves.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 10MM ECS spacers and longer bolts up front, bolts backing out? (dossantos25)*

bolts can back out if they are not properly torqued, the wrong seat, or if they stretched at the seat.
Tighten them with a torque wrench to 90 ft.lbs.
Make sure you have ball seat bolts, and not cone seat bolts.


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 10MM ECS spacers and longer bolts up front, bolts backing out? (JDriver1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif torqued all around to 90ft.lbs today. i used a torque stick for 100 ft.lbs so im sure they were torqued to spec before but ill keep an eye out, it was only the R/F wheel, the rears have 20mm spacers with extended bolts and those were tight. im still not gonna outweigh the possibility someone tried stealing the wheels, but to put the centre cap back on.


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

the same thing happened to me, i had a 00 jetta vr6 with 16mm spacers and they were fine ...but then i got 16mm for my 04 gti and the bolts kept loosening up and one even fell completely off so i kept tightening them for about a month or so and i had it so i sold them ...never figured out what the problem was but gl with that


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mjulezjr88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjulezjr88* »_the same thing happened to me, i had a 00 jetta vr6 with 16mm spacers and they were fine ...but then i got 16mm for my 04 gti and the bolts kept loosening up and one even fell completely off so i kept tightening them for about a month or so and i had it so i sold them ...never figured out what the problem was but gl with that

90ft lbs....+ little bit of locktite should do fine!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (dj givv)*

Are you using the correct seat shape bolts?


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Are you using the correct seat shape bolts?

yup ball seat for ball seat OEM wheels. ill yank them out to make sure but as far as i know everything bolts up 100%. i do however drive the car spiritedly and i wouldn't be surprised if over time things get a bit loose.


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

i think more than 80% of us drive a little spiritedly lol but good luck with all that


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (mjulezjr88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjulezjr88* »_i think more than 80% of us drive a little spiritedly lol but good luck with all that


lol well theres sprited in a straight line, and spirited in turning... a majority of my driving will include right turns and higher speeds, with the weight shifting outwards it does put a bit more stress on things. im just hoping this isn't a recurring thing.... it happend almost overnight which still makes me think there may have been some tampering going on.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

were the wheels new? After driving a bit on new wheels, you need to retighten your lugs, they'll get loose as the wheel "breaks in." My buddy almost had his new 5zigens roll off during a track day lol
[email protected]


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VMRWheels* »_were the wheels new? After driving a bit on new wheels, you need to retighten your lugs, they'll get loose as the wheel "breaks in." My buddy almost had his new 5zigens roll off during a track day lol
[email protected]

no the OEM RC's, ive heard of others having bolts loosen. i just torqued them to 90 ft.lbs and will keep an eye on things.


----------

